# Hello



## xxjackyxx (Feb 28, 2010)

Hi, My name is Jacky. I am a rat breeder and yesterday i got my very first mice. They will be pets only at forst to see how i get on with them, but i am pretty addicted to them already lol


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

hey jacky, welcome to the forum 

what mice did u get xx


----------



## xxjackyxx (Feb 28, 2010)

I got 3 little 4 week old brothers (thatshould stay friends as they wont be taken out for breedeing or anything). I got a blue tan, a stone, and a dove tan that should be good enough to show. They came from Lian,and are so sweet.

at what age do mice go in to shows?


----------



## Rowangate (Jul 28, 2009)

Hi Jacky
Glad to see you made it


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

mice are in 2 age groups like ur rats, either under 8 weeks (which is from around 5 and a half weeks up to 8 weeks) and adult which is anything 8 weeks plus.,

have u got any pics of ur new mice, wed love to have a look x x


----------



## xxjackyxx (Feb 28, 2010)

i am taking some pics of them later today.................they are sleeping ssshhhh lol


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

oh bless them


----------



## Swiftvalley (Feb 8, 2010)

Hello Jacky..

Glad ot see you made it here....

Enjoy your mice.. :mrgreen:


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Hi Jacky, welcome to the forums!


----------

